# Baby Collared Dove-need some advice please!!!!



## sarahjane67 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi everyone!!! I have had this baby Dove-Billy for just over a week now and he is around 4 weeks and doing well. Just now he appeared to have some sort of 'shaking' in his left wing, looked like his wing was shivering involuntarily, then the other one started to shake also. He buried his beak into his food and appeared to drink the water at the bottom of the feed bowl and now the shaking has stopped. Any ideas what it could be? Also, when I try to go near him, he runs or flies away from me and yet I have had him from 2.5 weeks old and hand fed him and handled him alot? Would really appreciate any feedback


----------



## sarahjane67 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hellooo anyone there????


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't know much about dove & pij. U may wait for exparts with patience. Definitly there r someone to help u.


----------



## sarahjane67 (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks Yeasmin I will wait..........................


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Welcome. But this is not the time when experts are available. It's only morning. But in my country, it is 10.30. Where do u live And what is the time?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Twitching with one or both wings is something normal usually my pigeons and doves do that when they are impatient.


----------



## sarahjane67 (Jul 19, 2009)

plamenh said:


> Twitching with one or both wings is something normal usually my pigeons and doves do that when they are impatient.


Oh I see, so nothing to worry about then, thanks so much, that is very reassuring


----------



## sarahjane67 (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeasmin said:


> Welcome. But this is not the time when experts are available. It's only morning. But in my country, it is 10.30. Where do u live And what is the time?


I am in the UK and here it is now 17.22


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Forgot to mention 11.40 p.m.


----------

